# SCORED a great August Haul!



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

All for 120$ (+ extra 20$ for the huge bins)

































Come see my galleries for more pics!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice Score ^


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Craigslist? Garage sale?


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

on Kijiji.ca, Canadian version of Craiglist


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You are one lucky Haunter! Great find!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scored again, 5$ only!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW that's awesome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice score! I like the coffin.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really nice score. That should keep you busy for a while thiniking about how to put it to good use for your haunt.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Nice haul!!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

You got some nice stuff on the cheap!


----------

